# Mad Scientist new costume for '09



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm looking for a little feedback on this costume.
It's brand new for this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it! I was expecting the usual white lab coat - this has a bit more of a retro look.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's what I was thinking as well.
A bit more like the old Dr. Frankenstein .


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

ditto it looks much nicer than the cliche whtie lab coat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not to confuse anyone, this is not the typical real nice stuff that I carry.
But I believe it to be a good value piece for this year.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I like it. It sorta has a steampunk vibe to it. Not a huge fan of the boot tops or whatever they're called, but overall, nice piece. What's the price range?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I like it. It sorta has a steampunk vibe to it. Not a huge fan of the boot tops or whatever they're called, but overall, nice piece. What's the price range?


Steampunk exactly!!!! Very cool.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

looks great, old school look Frankenstein.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This one is pretty sweet Jeff. What's the cost?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Costume? That's how I dress for work.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

What's the largest size available Jeff? That suit has some great potential!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good feedback!

OK, I posted more info to cover your questions over to the Vendor Sale Forum:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=283979#post283979


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool, its kinda 'steampunk' in a way.


----------

